# Low trajectory iron shafts



## Golfman (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a lovely set of AP2 irons and they feel great and add a bit of forgiveness to my game. They are standard lofts and have True Temper DG S300 shafts. The only issue I have is that they seem to fly the ball very high. 

My old clubs had DG S300SL which were a bit longer but also a high flight.

Any idea what shaft make/model would provide a lower more penetrating ball flight? 

It is not the balls I don't think as I use ProV1X, Z Star X or TP Red balls.

The other option is to strengthen the lofts. Any downsides to this?

Would be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## ScottishGolfer (Mar 5, 2010)

I think you may have to strength the lofts alot to bring your ball flight down and making a wedge into a 7iron might not be a great idea.

Get a set of riffle shafts they will help give you a penetrating ball flight.

"Project X" do great riffle shafts


----------



## birdieman (Mar 5, 2010)

Think S300's are a low trajectory shaft, maybe look at your technique rather than the shafts if the ball is too high - stronger grip, ball back in stance a little more will help deloft the faces a little.
This idea that somehow project x shafts will transform peoples games, especially for amateurs, is incorrect imo.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 5, 2010)

Do you mean high off the club, or ballooning flight?

The TT DG is a low launch shaft, so it should take off low, but it is also a higher spinning shaft than PX or KBS, so some people see the ball climb and drop out of the sky. 

If it is high right off the club, then you may need firmer or heavier shafts, X100 or S400, perhaps, but if ballooning is the problem, PX might work. 5.5 is the closest standard flex, but a good fitter can put you in any flex needed. PX can feel a bit dead, and not everybody likes the feel. KBS are somewhere in between.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 6, 2010)

maybe look at your technique rather than the shafts
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to be associated with the remarks of the last poster.


----------



## ScottishGolfer (Mar 6, 2010)

project x shafts are for all levels of players and can denfinetly benifit amatuers 5.0, 5.5, 6.0, 6.5


----------



## Golfman (Mar 7, 2010)

maybe look at your technique rather than the shafts
		
Click to expand...

Good call but have had my impact position checked in person and on video.

I do like hitting knock down shots with plenty of fizz and spin. Have been working hard on technique with the pro and have switched from M60s to the Ap2s to give a bit more forgiveness. The flight just seems higher despite the MP60s having SL shafts. I thought the heavier shafts would help bring the trajectory down but that doesn't seem to be the case.

Maybe I'll have to book a session at the Titleist Fitting Centre.


----------



## andyblanco (Mar 8, 2010)

For what its worth, I recently changed to new Titleist CB irons with DG S300 shafts. I was after more workability and had set my sights on some blades (the MB's) but spent time demo'ing the MB, CB and AP2's, with several shaft options. In the end I went for the CB as I no longer have the benefit of 1000's of practice balls a week and felt they gave a bit more forgiveness than the blades. At the same time, they are a similarly compact head size as the MB, and gave me the workability I was after.

As I generate a lot of clubhead speed, I looked at ProjectX shafts, but put simply I found them a little 'dead' and lacking in feedback. Having previously played TT DGS300's I opted to remain with what I know and like.

Where am I going with this? I too hit these irons considerably higher than my previous irons. When struck cleanly they feel wonderful and create a stunning, boring ball flight. But there is no doubt they launch higher than my old set.

Unless you've suddenly changed your technique at exactly the same time your new clubs arrived, my guess is the clubs are causing it. You can spec Titleist irons with up to -2 degrees of loft from standard. That in itself suggests they allow for different swing styles/characteristics and the ball flights they create.

My coach is a skilled PGA pro who immediately offered to adjust the loft down on my irons. He showed me the actual calibrated vice which they use to adjust loft or lie angles, which if done by a professional is a straight forward task (especially with softer forged head clubs) and common place when custom fitting existing clubs.

I'd start with your local pro, or whoever supplied the irons. If they screw their face up, stick with it as there will be a local pro happy to help. If all else fails, give Titleist UK a call (01480 301114) and see what they say, I found them really helpful when I bought mine.

Good luck with the AP2's, they're lovely irons.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 9, 2010)

I was going to say that..........


----------



## Golfman (Mar 9, 2010)

The pro I have lessons with sorted out all the lie angles specifically for me and I'm sure he will have no issue strengthening the lofts a bit. Not looking at losing lots but a more penetrating flight would be welcome.

I agree that the AP2s are lovely hence my reluctance to change them.


----------

